# Hello from a French Canadian in the UK (Stockport)



## JoanneUK (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello everybody, 

I have been reading the post on this forum the last few months so decided to register today ! 

I am 44 year old and only started horse riding since October 2012 and I think I am progressing fairly well (as a mature rider !!).
I can walk, trot and canter. I have a English riding lesson every week (one hour) and have done a few treks. 
I think my husband thinks I am a little bit obsessed with my new hobby.
I am originally from Canada (the French bit so my first language is French !) and moved to England in year 2000 to be with my British husband.
In April I am going (and my husband too..he is not a rider !) for a 3 days trek in South of Wales (with Free Rein) I can't wait !
And I have recently started looking at a horse to part loan.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares in NC!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Joanne so nice to meet you 

You are more than welcome to check out the Over40 thread in the Horse Talk section 
lots of mature horse lovers and owners there


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I'm nearly your neighbour, as I'm a Canadian living in Ireland with my Irish husband so I know the feeling of being away from the great white north


----------



## JoanneUK (Feb 24, 2013)

Maple said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm nearly your neighbour, as I'm a Canadian living in Ireland with my Irish husband so I know the feeling of being away from the great white north


Thank you ! Have you been living in Ireland for a long time?
I am quite with the winter here (compared to my sister who is in Canada, she has taken a month of horse riding lessons because it's too cold !)



Country Woman said:


> Welcome Joanne so nice to meet you
> 
> You are more than welcome to check out the Over40 thread in the Horse Talk section
> lots of mature horse lovers and owners there


Oh thanks for that, I did not even noticed the Over40 thread...will have a look !


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Horse talk for mature people over 40 ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) Country Woman

Here is the link


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

A hearty welcome to the forum from N Michigan!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

JoanneUK said:


> Thank you ! Have you been living in Ireland for a long time?
> I am quite with the winter here (compared to my sister who is in Canada, she has taken a month of horse riding lessons because it's too cold !)
> 
> !


I left 11 years ago tomorrow :shock: I left the day after my 19th birthday to come here for 3 months... and I've ended up married with a mortgage and two kiddies! Funny how life turns out isnt it? I'd still take the -40 and snow over the constant damp miserable rain  How do you find the UK?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Many years ago I went to visit my mom , who lived in New Orleans. There we took a tour of the "Bayou" in a boat, to see the aligators and the swamp creatures. There were only a very few tourists, as it was winter. The amazing thing was that the other guests were French Canadian, and they and the Cajun folks running the tour were chattering away in French. Each group's French was a bit different, of course, but they could understand well enouhg.

People from the far north and the far south, seperated by centuries, but happy to speak their mother tongue. Way cool!


----------



## BlueMonday (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol, we are oposites, you got the raw end of the equation, I left altrincham (just near stockport but posher) for proper Canada (English speaking Alberta) 3 yrs ago & discovered riding. Why didn't your hubby move to Canada, I'd never go back to England if you paid me millions. I guess saddley if he'd have to move to QB, where they refuse to speak English, he'd have struggled, but off politics and back on topic, there is some nice countryside around Stockport, hopefully you'll get to ride it.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

BlueMonday said:


> Lol, we are oposites, you got the raw end of the equation, I left altrincham (just near stockport but posher) for proper Canada (English speaking Alberta) 3 yrs ago & discovered riding. Why didn't your hubby move to Canada, I'd never go back to England if you paid me millions. I guess saddley if he'd have to move to QB, where they refuse to speak English, he'd have struggled, but off politics and back on topic, there is some nice countryside around Stockport, hopefully you'll get to ride it.


You need to have a chat with my husband!! :lol:


----------



## JoanneUK (Feb 24, 2013)

Maple said:


> I left 11 years ago tomorrow :shock: I left the day after my 19th birthday to come here for 3 months... and I've ended up married with a mortgage and two kiddies! Funny how life turns out isnt it? I'd still take the -40 and snow over the constant damp miserable rain  How do you find the UK?


I quite like it here, I have been here so long that it would be a shock if I was to return to Canada. I don't miss the winters at all (in fact when I go back to Canada on holiday,it's always in the summer) but yes the summers are rubbish here ! I find people a little bit more old fashion (on certain things) and harder to get to know (but I guess most immigrants would feel like that..?).
I also like the proximity with other countries (cheaper holidays). And yes it is funny how life turns out, I only "meet" my husband (on the internet) because I was looking for pen pals to have contacts (was planning to visit the UK and Germany) but ended up living here !! :shock:



BlueMonday said:


> Lol, we are oposites, you got the raw end of the equation, I left altrincham (just near stockport but posher) for proper Canada (English speaking Alberta) 3 yrs ago & discovered riding. Why didn't your hubby move to Canada, I'd never go back to England if you paid me millions. I guess saddley if he'd have to move to QB, where they refuse to speak English, he'd have struggled, but off politics and back on topic, there is some nice countryside around Stockport, hopefully you'll get to ride it.


I was in Altrincham a couple of weeks ago for a meal out !
The idea was for my husband to come and live in Canada (I had a good job and he was just helping his father, a tiler). However, when my husband was 20 he received a kidney transplant which means he has to take a lot of tablets and often needs tests. At the time (in 2000) I contacted the Canadian immigration and they told me that because he would be a burden to the Canadian health system, they would not approve his visa. Apparently they don't do that anymore but at the time it was like that. So I was the one to move !
I don't know why you think people in QB refuse to speak English !!??
If someone can speak English (as I do) they would reply to you in English.
But some people only speak French so it's not that they refuse to speak English (like my family/parents). 
I don't think it's worst here then in Canada, it's just different..
I sometimes go to(horse) treks near Lyme Park, it's very nice. Also been to one in the Lake District on the beach and in about 6 weeks I am going to South of Wales for a 3 days trek....


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi from the South of the UK


----------

